# NZ Salary Guide 2013 from HAYS



## VJ_KIWI

Hi All,

I just happened to see the attached salary guide.. Thought this might you give an idea to negotiate with your employers..

Hope it helps..


----------



## pmbpro

VJ_KIWI said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just happened to see the attached salary guide.. Thought this might you give an idea to negotiate with your employers..
> 
> Hope it helps..


This is great. I like the questionnaire. Page 13 was particularly interesting. Thank you!


----------

